# What to add to my World Eaters



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Right now in my army I have quite a lot of warmachines, but I love them but I was wondering what do you think would be best to the following I've got:

Khorne Lord in Terminator Armour (Zhufor)
Khorne Terminators with standard
Two big squads of world eaters in rhinos with standards
A unit of normal khorne marines with bolters and lascannon
Khorne Greater Daemon
Khorne dreadnought with lascannon and CCW.
Land Raider
Blood Slaughterer.

I was thinking of adding a Defiler and a Decimator but don't know what to equip em with.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

...heavy weapons! Seriously alot of armies will butcher what you have at range because they can simply back peddle and shot you. I would consider oblitorators or havoks.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Has to be Khorne endorsed heh

Can Land Raiders be taken as transport because if they don't I'd have 2 already including the Blood Slaughter.

Do I need anti infantry ranged? What would be the best option, I guess I could try make a squad of havocs, I want everything in my army to look really Khorne like, even the non bezerkers.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Landraider can be taken as dedicated transports for certain units. In which case they don't take up a FoC slot. Also what you lack is anti-tank. 2-4 las cannons will typically accomplish very little unless you are stupid lucky. Also why would you need more anti infantry ranged fire? After all Khornate troops excel at killing large blocks of infantry.

If you want it to fit the theme just take a mark of khorn on some havocs or chosen. Nothing un-khornlike about 6 guys riding in a rhino with 5 meltas.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Where is kharn . . . . . . . . .
Game wise Luke's suggestion def has merit, Some khorne chosen with melta would be good!
Re-arm the dread either 2x dccw or both shooty!
Defiler would be a good shout for sure but run in pairs and goo naked, just the battle cannon and many arms!
Maybe swap the lascannon out from the 'nilla' squad and run dual melta!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would personally go with obliterators.


----------

